# ~Msf's~ on darker skin ~Pics~



## MacVirgin (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi lovelies!

i love my msf's and i know lotsof youlove them to but are afraid they might not look good on darker skin. So that's why did some swatches of the msf's i have on my skin. I don't think i have seen swatches yet on darker skin here but maybe i overlooked o.k
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

If so, merge or delete lovely mods (whatever you think is best).
So i'm an nc44, and during summer i grade up lol! to nc45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *yeh baby!*. I know i'm not super dark but i think this might give you guys an idea of what they can look like. Sadly i did not have anyone around at that moment with darker skintone than mine. So this is what you get 'k?! lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......... O.k now on with the show.


From left to right:

Shimpagne, New Vegas and Pleasureflush
http://macvirgin.zoints.com/image/29...spleasureflush

Stereo Rose, Petitcoat, Porcelain Pink
http://macvirgin.zoints.com/image/29...tporcelainpink

Naked You, Gold Deposit
http://macvirgin.zoints.com/image/29...youGoldDeposit

Shooting Star, Metal Rock
http://macvirgin.zoints.com/image/29...etalrockswatch


Hope this is helpfull sweeties! and thanks for looking!





 :loveya:


----------

